# Paph. insigne + insigne var. ???



## UweM (Jan 8, 2010)

Paph. insigne does not often showed and it's not simply to identify the variations.

The folowing plant I get it as gratrixianum with the comment: imported from Thailand - collected in the neighbouring states:
It's a insigne var. ???



















This plant I get from Sam Tsui as insigne "Harfield Hall"


















on the left the first showed insigne - on the right "Harefield Hall" - down a villosum / gratrixianum ??? from the Boarder Thailand / Laos









This plant is for me the regular insigne type- an orchidfriend tell me, this is the typical insigne from the Sylhetense Mountains, called insigne var. sylhetense







what are the 2 following plants? insigne var. ???


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2010)

:clap::clap:Wonderful thread UweM! :drool: :drool:
Insigne is considered quite variable as you've shown, so I guess they all could be insigne, the stams appear to be the same shape on all. The last one looks like it could be a 'Harefield Hall'. 
The one with the tall dorsal looks like the odd ball, but nature can throw curves!


----------



## Hera (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful collection. Thanks for posting the many variations. It was interesting to see.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

Very interesting; good luck w/ positive ID.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 8, 2010)

In the picture with all 3 varieties shown the bottom - middle example looks very much like my plant which I pictured here

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14595

you mention this one as coming from the border of Thailand & Laos. Note that the Thailand / Laos example does not have the wavey or ruffled edge to the petals near the column of the flower. If I saw this plant in isolation I would call it Paph exul. I would guess you have two Paph insigne and one Paph exul. All are very nice plants.

I would love to have a Paph insigne var. sylhetense


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> ..... If I saw this plant in isolation I would call it Paph exul. I would guess you have two Paph insigne and one Paph exul. All are very nice plants.
> I would love to have a Paph insigne var. sylhetense


That was my first thought too but the plant habit didn't look right. Would those slight notches in the stams be a variation for insigne? The known 'Harefield Hall' & the last one do have similar notches, the others are lacking the notch.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2010)

Whatever it is, the one in the first photo is spectacular!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen a true Harefield Hall. The ones I've seen in real life just looked like typical insigne, and the ones I have seen in pictures do not resemble the pictures I have seen in old books.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2010)

Can't help for the id's but very interesting pics!!! Thanks!!! Jean
(I would take anyone of them )


----------



## UweM (Jan 9, 2010)

@ Leo Schordje:

the leaves of the small flower plant you can see here:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13755


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 9, 2010)

UweM said:


> @ Leo Schordje:
> the leaves of the small flower plant you can see here:
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13755


Thanks, the growth habit of the plant I posted, that I had received as 'insigne' that I thought was exul, my plant vegetatively is more like your Thai/Laos border area plant than anything else. I think we have plants from the same location. This location is not the cited origin of 'true' exul. Now the question is, what do we call it?


----------



## etex (Jan 9, 2010)

Lovely blooms! Quite a bit of variation!! Thanks for sharing this collection!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 9, 2010)

The second to the last one is my fav...what colors!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW! Impressive both!


----------

